# Black Book soundtrack



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive recently seen the latest Paul Verhoeven film, _Black Book_ (great!), and, mesmerized by Carice Van Houten's singing (that is her singing in the album), purchased the soundtrack. One of the songs she sings on the CD is an old German song by the name of _Ja, Das Ist Meine Melodie_ (_Yes, that is my melody_). Since I purchased this through an online store, I have no documentation to give the history of this track (a definite advantage purchasing CDs has over downloading), nor can I find anything much about it from internet searches-- except that it was a German song from the 1930s and 1940s.

Does anyone know the history of this song?


----------

